# 45 years TTC



## valerieann (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi I am new to the site, and thought I had already posted under "over 40 TTC" but I cant find it.
We have been trying to get pregnant for 4 1/2 years without any success.  Both of us have been checked out (me Laparoscopy) and no problems have been found.  I am now on day 16 of my cycle, with 15 days of injections (decapeptyl 0.1mg & Menogon 4 amps, then 5 amps)  I had my scan with the RE yesterday and was informed that my lining was too thin.  I have been given 2 days (3 * day) viagra ! Tomorrow we return to see our RE to decide whether or not not lining is thick enough ( was 6mm) and if the other follies have grown any.  (were 1 x 19mm, few x 16mm, few x 10mm).    I am feeling a bit emotional at the moment, and yes I agree with other ladies, its all a bit of a rollercoaster, follies too small, follies not enough, lining too thin, follies good size etc etc.
I know I left it far too late to try to get pregnant, but I didn't want to do it alone, and only met my hubby when I was 40.  We have thought of adopting, but as we do not now live in the UK they would not consider us.  I am now praying that tomorrow goes OK and that we do indeed make the planned egg collection on Tuesday.  Thanks for listening....


----------



## Po (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Valerieann,
I'm regularly on the IUI thread but often browse around other threads/posts. Just wanted to say best of luck. I'm 42, husband is azoospermic (also met later, married for just 3 years). We are doing donor IUI at moment, just had 4th round and on 2ww. Going to move to DIVF if no bfp this time. I too usually have a thin endo but it's not stopped the treatment going ahead. One of our lovely nurses, who always talks good sense keeps saying to me, remember that peopel trying naturally have no idea how thick or thin their lining is and it can definitely thicken up in a short space of time. So fingers crossed for you. Really best of luck. 
Love
Po.xxxx


----------

